# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox 3.0 Inferno MTK_V1.0D - VolcanoBox & Merapi - World's 1st New Cpu Added !!

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 3.0 A.K.A. INFERNO MTK V1.0D*   *Released For VolcanoBox Users**Released For Merapi Users*      *like us on Facebook : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *THERE IS RUMORS THAT VOLCANO TEAM RELEASING NEW BOX CALLED VOLCANOBOX V2
PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT OUR "LOVELY COMPETITORS" START TO PLAY BAD  GAMES, THEY JUST SCARED & SHOWING THEIR OWN BAD A$$. THERE ARE NO  NEW VOLCANO BOX COMING. WE WILL CONTINUE TO UPDATE INFERNO FOR THE YEARS  TO COME*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *>>>>> What's new in VolcanoBox 3.0 Aka Inferno MTK_V1.0D ? <<<<<*   * Added MTK 8321 << World's 1st*  *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format*  _Beta_    * Added MTK 8176 << World's 1st*  *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format* _ Beta_    * Added MTK 8173 << World's 1st* * Read Flash**Write Flash**Format* _ Beta_        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            Success Stories from Volcanobox, Inferno Software, These All are Normal users who feel Inferno Better Than All....  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *Downlaod Area:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Important Threads you may Interested. *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* TEST REPORTS*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

